# Understanding fertilizer differences



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

​Does anyone have a handle on the differences between polymer coated urea, sulfer coated urea, and urease inhibitors?

I am familiar with fast release fertilizers. I am familiar with organic slow release fertilizers. However, I don't understand why I would want to pick PCU vs SCU vs a urease inhibitor.

Anyone have any input on this?

@thegrassfactor any chance this could become a white board video? I saw your video yesterday and asked about the application of brexil micros as a preventative or practice application. I am trying to get a handle on what goes into a fertilizer schedule/plan for a homeowner.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a good article that explained the differences between them all but it looks like the page was removed.



J_nick said:


> Here is an article I have saved on Nitrogen fertilizers and their different modes of action.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I had one bookmarked too, but can't find it now.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks. That's a good start. Found it on http://archive.is/osYdZ


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have this saved on my computer Getting the Most from Granular Fertilizers


----------

